# building a small jetter



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

After looking around for small jetters and doing research i thought i would give it a blast to build my own.
here is where i am at the minute.
7 x 4 trailer 
gx390 honda with ar pump, 4 gpm 4000psi x2. one permanent on trailer other in van ready to hook up if needed on quick connects. 
100 gallon buffer poly tank, 
6 gallon propylene glycol tank for winter
3 cox reels, various sizes for the hoses, 200 ft 1/4, 250 ft 3/8 & 100 ft hose pipe. 
fittings, valves etc and the whole project has cost me little under 2k with the hoses to run the lines. 
i had to beef up the trailer a little so i got my welder out and went to town welding the frame up a little more.
i will post more pics when its finished.
the thing works great as i have been testing it as i go through the build with the pressure wand and a 100 ft jetter line with a ram rod nozzle.
i already have work booked in for it


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice set up. Maybe we could meet up some time so I could see it.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

defo, its coming along nice now.
im also building a rather large tool box to house my sewer snake under the reels so everything is in one place and no stinky s**t smells in the van.:laughing:
when its finished we will have to meet up.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mark kiernan said:


> when its finished we will have to meet up.


You guys should hook up before that to compare your works in progress...

You might catch a few revisions off each other.... :thumbup:

Both of your projects look great!

Some of the best projects for work trailers & trucks are really a combination of the best features and ideas that others have used....


----------

